# druckansicht erzeugen - doppelter aufruf?



## martinm (13. Jan 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich schicke im Request eine HashMap an eine JSP (web-ansicht.jsp) und stelle diese Daten dort dar.
Jetzt moechte ich auf dieser Seite einen Link "Druckansicht" einbauen und die Daten dann ueber druck-ansicht.jsp darstellen.

Muss ich jetzt wieder extra mein Controller aufrufen (servlet?do=zeige-druckansicht) und von dort die Datem wieder an meine druck-ansicht.jsp "forwarden" oder gibt es eine elegantere Loesung? Das beste waere wohl eine reine CSS Loesung, aber das meine ich jetzt nicht.

Ich bin neu dabei und benutze pure JSP/Servlets, kein Framework.

Danke & Gruss
Martin


----------



## HLX (14. Jan 2009)

Genau so ist es. Entweder eine CSS-Datei für die Printversion einbinden...

```
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="print.css" media="print" />
```
...oder per Servletaufruf die Print-JSP anfordern.


----------



## martinm (14. Jan 2009)

Ok, Danke...

Gruss


----------

